
Boeing Calls for $60B in Coronavirus Aid for Aerospace Manufacturing - hindsightbias
https://aviationweek.com/aerospace/boeing-calls-60b-coronavirus-aid-aerospace-manufacturing
======
jfk13
Seems like one of the last industries that we should be offering billions in
aid. If this pandemic leads to a long-term reduction in air travel worldwide,
that'll be a benefit to the planet.

------
simonblack
When an aviation company is being run by accountants instead of being run by
aeronautical engineers it's time for that company to go under.

------
amacalac
are they going to fly the virus away?

~~~
cjbenedikt
turns out it was the virus that affected the 737 Max

